# Homecoming Park



## crazycanuck05 (Jun 8, 2005)

Ya I am new. Name's Shane. Nice to meet you all. I am an avid fisherman that is always looking for a place to go, and I am 18 years old. And NO I am not one of those "punk teenagers"  

Anyways, my step-brother and I went to Homecoming Park today (Angola Road and Centennial, Toledo). There are a lot of largemouth in the pond, but they are real spooky. Action baits really didn't do anything, so we decided to use some Senko baits (black/red) with no weights. The fish were pretty uncooperative, and we only caught a few. One was pretty big for my standards...about 4-5 pounds.

There is a lot of potential in the pond, and we saw quite a few :B swimming around in there! Give it a try.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome to OGF


----------



## crazycanuck05 (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks! If you or anybody ever wants/needs a fishing partner, let me know. I am always on the ready.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

*gasp* a canadian!!! welcome!


----------



## gofish (May 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard fishin friend..


----------



## mountaindew (May 3, 2004)

Where is this park, is this a public fishing area?


----------



## jwg299 (May 23, 2005)

is that the same park that thae have the strawberry festival at.


----------



## crazycanuck05 (Jun 8, 2005)

I am not sure about the Strawberry Festival, but Yes it is a public fishing area. It is too small to take a boat, but it's loaded with fish. I tried looking around on the Internet but i can't seem to find an address for the park. I know it is right next to a Sheriff's Department though. It is on Angola road, near Centennial Road, if that helps.

(BTW, I am not Canadian. I just love the hockey team Vancouver Canucks  )


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

sorry about the misundersatnding. I play hockey and I am an AVs fan


----------



## jwg299 (May 23, 2005)

i think i know which one your talking about, they have baseball diamonds and soccer fields their.


----------



## crazycanuck05 (Jun 8, 2005)

yessir, I am thinking about heading out there today! Anyone wish to join me, just let me know. I will prolly go around 6 pm...


----------



## mountaindew (May 3, 2004)

How was the fishing?


----------



## crazycanuck05 (Jun 8, 2005)

Well, yesterday we had some storms in the area, so I had to wait till today. And I am glad I waited!

Even though it was a hot day, it turned out to be real nice weather in the evening. Nice breeze, mid 70's....it was perfect. I started out around 6 pm using a Senko 4 inch black/purple worm. I was getting a lot of hits, but they weren't hard. Just light taps. So....I switched to a Bass Stopper worm. I know they carry them at Anderson's if you don't know what I am talking about. They have a leader on them, pre-rigged, and have 3 small hooks throughout the body. Anyways, I switched to the Bass Stopper around 7:30 pm after no luck with the Senko. I caught 7 Largemouth...all between 2-5 pound range. I decided to stop after the 7th, and left at about 9.

All in all, a great evening to a very hot day!  

If anyone is interested in going to HomeComing Park...I would love to meet someone there so we can fish together...Just PM me with a general date and time and we can go from there.


----------



## jwg299 (May 23, 2005)

what have you been using for the fish, thinking of going there in the evening


----------



## crazycanuck05 (Jun 8, 2005)

Look down below your post....I said exactly what I used.


----------



## mountaindew (May 3, 2004)

Was at the Park to look around during lunch. The ponds looks shallow near the banks. Do you cast it far out to catch the largemouths?


----------



## crazycanuck05 (Jun 8, 2005)

Yea they usually hit it right when I cast it out there. I just let the worm fall for a few seconds, and slowly reel it in with a few twitches...


----------



## mountaindew (May 3, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I will try it out some time this week (hopefully).


----------



## crazycanuck05 (Jun 8, 2005)

Let me know when you go out...it would be fun to fish with a new face for a change....I will PM you my cell phone number.


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for the info, tried there tonight pretty late in the evening and only managed a smaller lm around 12 inches on a yamamoto kreature bait, but i did see one cruise by pushing 3.5 to 4#'s. Like mountaindew said, really shallow really far out. I think i might have to drop my kayak in there real soon. I'm sure there are some hawgs cruising the deeper waters. On a side note i got a nice bowfin on a popper the other day. Great fish but i sight casted at it right by the bank. He refused senkos or hula grubs and only took the popper after i bumped the bank a few dozen times. Not much of a fight hooking them at the bank but still a great catch for a relatively uncommon species. I'll get a pic once my buddy buys a new chord for his camera.


----------



## jwg299 (May 23, 2005)

Hey crazycanuck, i went there last night, i only managed 1 bass and 1 small crappie.
i got the bass on a 5in black/w red flake senko worm
the crappie hit a husky jerk, not sure of model # but its the one thats about 2.5in long. the color was white glass

even ran into one of O.G.F.'s finest......................Mojo


----------



## crazycanuck05 (Jun 8, 2005)

I managed to snap a few photos while I was at the park fishing with my step-dad. Here's a link. 

http://shane.flyingmongoose.net/HomecomingPark/



It seems really weird the way the fishing is right now....when the weather is nice and cloudy and there's a small breeze...the fishing is slow. But both times I went, it was really hot and sunny during the day, and in the evening, I was hammering them. Odd...


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah JWG, it was nice meeting you. We all need to get some kinda greeting or all wear ogf hats or something. We were fishing by each other for almost an hour without knowing we were both on this site. ....


----------



## crazycanuck05 (Jun 8, 2005)

If anybody wants to meet me out there, let me know! Any evening this week....I am free. PM me or somethin.


----------



## mountaindew (May 3, 2004)

This is a stupid question, but the LM bass there, is it good eating?


----------



## crazycanuck05 (Jun 8, 2005)

Not sure....I have never had the taste for LM bass...I don't even know what the regulations are for the park and keeping fish.


----------



## jwg299 (May 23, 2005)

the strawberry festival starts today at the park, so im thinking they will not let folks in just to fish the pond for the next few days. 
largemouth bass has a strong flavor.


----------



## CMFish51 (Apr 14, 2004)

Don't waste your time eating bass, Let those go to catch again...catch a mess of some nice gills or crappie and munch on them, much better tasting!  I live near Nebraska and McCord, and you might see me out there sometime next week after the festival is over if I get some time...you have sparked my interest a bit...


----------



## crazycanuck05 (Jun 8, 2005)

Let me know when your heading out...I would be glad to tag along!


----------



## CMFish51 (Apr 14, 2004)

Sounds Good - Wednesdays are usually a good day for me...might be leaning towards a wednesday night trip after dinner - 7-ish...


----------



## crazycanuck05 (Jun 8, 2005)

Call my cell phone and let me know when your heading out....I will meet you out there tonight.

I will PM you my cell number.


----------



## topwatersmallies (Jul 7, 2004)

Never been to this park would like to give it shot.I work around holl/syl and central
How do you get to the park.


----------



## crazycanuck05 (Jun 8, 2005)

ok heres two different ways....

Go south on Centennial until it dead ends at Angola. Take a left on Angola, and about a mile down, Homecoming Park will be on the right, across from a housing development.

Or....

Go South on U.S. 23 and get off at Airport Highway West. About 3 miles down, take a right on Albon Road. Go down Albon, and it will end at Angola. Take a right on Angola, and a 1/4 mile down on the right will be the park.

I would wait a few days though. The Strawberry Festival is happening right now at the park, and this cold front we just got prolly slowed the fish down.


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

hey i would avoid that area for a little while with the strawberry festival going on. parking would be a pain.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

mojo.. maybe we can come up with a hand signal of sort, that way we can tell..  
now i know why there's a baitshop under that highway..  how big is this pond?? i don't think i been there before back when i live in maumee..


----------



## crazycanuck05 (Jun 8, 2005)

its decent sized....i posted a link to pictures I took while I was there...scroll down in this thread.


----------



## topwatersmallies (Jul 7, 2004)

Thanks alot.Anyone ever fish Metzgers Marsh? Ifish there quite alot in the summer.It really holds some nice sized fish.


----------



## trane (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, I fish metzgers marsh from time to time. there are some nice sized largemouth in there. i always thought that i might catch a smallie on the lake side, but never have. i also always catch a couple big sheepshead, which keeps it interesting. Green pumpkin tube in the rocks seems best for me.

trane


----------



## crazycanuck05 (Jun 8, 2005)

Where is the marsh located? Do you fish from shore?


----------



## trane (Apr 14, 2004)

It is east of Toledo a ways of off 2. The town that it is close to is Bono. There is a sign along 2 that directs you to the park.

I fish from shore. If you drive all the way to the pier there is a breakwall that separates lake erie from the marsh. You can walk along the wall, and try different spots. Be prepared to lose some baits to the rocks, though. As far as fishing the marsh goes, they drained it last year. I know there were some big bass that were caught when the water was real low, but I don't know what is in there now. I think there is a small opening in the breakwall that could have allowed the bass to find their way in. You will just have to try it out.

People are always fishing from the pier catching sheepshead, some crappie, white bass, and white perch, and catfish. 

It is a decent place with lots of wildlife. 

trane


----------



## crazycanuck05 (Jun 8, 2005)

Any recommendations for bait?

Anyone??


----------

